# preserving tuna



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Heading to the Petronius in two weeks for my first deep water rig trip. My question is, to keep tuna at their freshest do blackfin and yellowfin need to be bleed before they are iced. We will be fishing all day Saturday andreturning late Sunday afternoon. If so, what is the best and easiest method. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

They need to be in whole condition. You can gut them but the main thing is to keep them iced down well. No water in the coolers just ICE and you'll be fine. Catch em up!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Everyone has his or her own way. The debate goes on and on. I can tell you how we do it. For recreational and Commercial. We gaff them in the head and they go tail first in to a big slury of ice and water. Never letting it toch anything to bruse on. We imediately saw their head in front of the pec fins, make a small cut at the anal vent to release the intestine and remove the head, gills, and gutsall in one piece. Next we rod the spine. A stainless steel whip CB antenna works great for that. Then flip over and remove the tail. After it has sat in the slury for 10 minutes to bleed out andcooled to the slury temp. Pack with ice very will. That is only my opinion, everyone has their own way. Make sure the core is over the legal size limit. Good luck with your trip. Sorry so short I have to get to work.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Bleed em!!!! Have plenty of ice. Pack em good!

George


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cuz (5/2/2008)*No water in the coolers just ICE and you'll be fine.


I will actually add a bit of saltwater to all my ice because the salt lowers the freezing point of water and thus the slush will be colder than if the fish was just in ice.

NO, you do not have to bleed tuna. Adequate ice is essential.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Stick 'em in the head


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

BH---Ever comm. fished? 

Ya wanna bleed em!!!!!

George


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Speckulator (5/2/2008)*BH---Ever comm. fished?


nosir. any tuna we catch is back at the dock within 24 hours typically. we dont bleed em'


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Speckulator (5/2/2008)*BH---Ever comm. fished?
> ...




You should. We don't always either, but there really is a remarkable difference. Of course, I wouldn't keep a blackfin on the boat longer than it takes to chunk him or run him out with a 22/0 Charley Brown Circle hook hanging from his head, but the best YFT you'll ever have is properly handled.



At minimum, you should arc behind the pecs, bridle the tail and remove the entrails. A big kill box full of slurry/brine is key to getting them cold first and then pack in well drained ice.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a good paper on handling tuna. They stress to kill, bleed and chill ASAP.



http://www.spc.int/Coastfish/Fishing/Sashimi_E/Sashimi.pdf


----------

